# Hey there guys n gals



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

I can post pics here, or you could click the link to my journal and look at the last pics I uploaded. I think i'm dealing with a magnesium deficiency. Seems to be effecting the largest of the plants, a Satori, and an auto flower White Widow.

 Here is the White Widow
View attachment 20150419_214332.jpg

View attachment 20150419_213943.jpg

View attachment 20150419_214030.jpg


And here is the Satori
View attachment 20150419_214357.jpg

View attachment 20150419_214224.jpg

View attachment 20150419_214213.jpg

View attachment 20150419_214205.jpg


thankyou mp


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 20, 2015)

:headbang::yay::48:


----------



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

lol what does that mean? :batman:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2015)

He is sending you Green Mojo.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2015)

He thinks your plants look ROCKIN!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2015)

Next, your plants are looking good.  What are you feeding them and how much?


----------



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

Watering them once a week.

Straight r/o water for the first 2 weeks with a dash of mycomadness at the start.
The next two feeds they got 1/3 to 1/2 dose of General Organics Bio Root, Root Booster

Then a feed of Earth Juice
1tsp molasses
1/3 tsp xatalyst
1tsp grow
1tsp ewc
1/6th tsp cal/mag 
per gallon of water, had I think 280ppms

Last watering I gave straight water.

Thanks Rose, THG, Hopper,and orangesunshine. Just trying to stay on top of these gals. Slightly worried because i'm leaving out the micro nutes, and hoping the azomite provides.


----------



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe they were just thirsty -.- 

View attachment 20150420_205149.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 22, 2015)

Kinda looks like the plant in the first pic has a sulfur deficiency


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2015)

What a beautiful shot up there.. Just lovely.. Continued bloom mojo for you Next.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 22, 2015)

next said:


> lol what does that mean? :batman:





yep that means green mojo---love your plants---they look great----thanks for sharing---we can learn lots from you---puff puff pass :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2015)

lol orange.


----------



## next (Apr 22, 2015)

top of the plant is kinda limeish green.. 

View attachment 20150422_132907.jpg


View attachment 20150422_132911.jpg


View attachment 20150422_132923.jpg


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice Next. :farm:


----------



## next (Apr 22, 2015)

noo, i swear something is up with this gal, tops are turning lime green


----------



## next (Apr 23, 2015)

not sure whats going on, but she's not real happy. need more foood?? 

View attachment 20150422_225900.jpg


----------



## checklist (Apr 23, 2015)

+ 1 for sulfur deficient.  A foliar spray  (not on buds) of Epson salts may be the fastest fix, 1t - 1T / gal distilled water.

hxxp://www.cannabis.info/usa/library/5976-using-epsom-salts-in-your-organic-cannabis-garden/


----------



## next (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks checklist.. I can't see a foliar spray hurting her.. I mixed up 1/2 tsp in a liter of r/o water.. haven't used it yet but i will shortly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2015)

I use epsom salt on all my plants and veggies,,,and they look awesome.


----------



## next (Apr 26, 2015)

So here she is 2 days after I sprayed her.. she needs watered soon any suggestions?! 

View attachment 20150426_214311.jpg


View attachment 20150426_214316.jpg


View attachment 20150426_214347.jpg


View attachment 20150426_214418.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 27, 2015)

Pics are 4 days apart.. is this just N deficiency?? 

View attachment 20150422_132923.jpg


View attachment 20150426_214316.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2015)

No, it does not look like N deficiency.  I suspect that 1/6 teaspoon of Cal-Mag per gallon of water is not nearly enough.  Not sure what Cal-Mag you are using (?), but every one that I have every used (synthetic or organic) called for 1 teaspoon per gallon of water.  What do the directions on the bottle say?


----------



## next (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply THG,

I have earth juice Cal-N-Mag. Directions say.. to use a crap load. (1 3/4 tsp/gal for veg, and 1.5tsp / gal for flower) I had wrote down how many ppm's I added, but I must not of saved it. I think it had around 150ppm of cal/mag, but I've only used it once or twice. Should I be using the cal/mag every watering? I was thinking I should be using it to up my r/o water to about 150-200ppm, but I was told with the dolomite lime, and ewc they probly wouldn't need it, so i've been using sparingly.


----------



## next (May 1, 2015)

Plant still very unhappy


----------

